

SSHARK – DNS-based expiration and revocation of SSH client keys - Artemis2
http://www.sshark.org/

======
cik
Thank you for posting this here. This is exactly the sort of idea that we've
been kicking around. Any chance you have a link to a GitHub repo so that we
can follow it, and others can get involved?

~~~
Artemis2
I am not the maintainer of the project, and unfortunately they don't seem to
have currently a GitHub repo.

